# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Bot] Domo Bot 2000

## the1domo

here is my project Domo Bot 2000 will be available for sale in 2 to 3 days

more options
right now I have to get player coordinates
a bate teleporter
ESP
radar aka "gaydar"
infinite glider
speed hacks
a menu in game
and external console
packaged with a HS bypass

----------


## Miksu

Looks very good!

----------


## Neer

Would it be possible to add a click to teleport option?  :Smile:  Would be really awesome.

----------

